# Mavs Have Their Eye On Wallace



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47007/20070709/mavs_have_their_eye_on_wallace/

Mavs Have Their Eye On Wallace
July 9, 2007 - 7:20 am 
Dallas Morning News - 
Next up for the Mavericks, after resigning Devean George, is to see how the market plays out for other free agents around the league. They have their eye on Charlotte's Gerald Wallace and are waiting to see how his negotiations go with the Bobcats. 

The Mavericks have their full mid-level exception, believed to be about $6 million, to work with and can use it on one player or break it up for several players.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Sign KG with that *FULL *mid-level exception then....

:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How many roster spots are left open right now?

Willis, Cro, Barea, Pops are the 4 open spots. I guess that's 2 spots remaining open.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How many roster spots are left open right now?
> 
> Willis, Cro, Barea, Pops are the 4 open spots. I guess that's 2 spots remaining open.


It's obvious they drafted Nick Fazekas to fill the backup PF slot, so if he looks good Cro has to hit the road. Probably Willis as well, because I love Pop's potential (imagine if he and Mbenga flourished). JJ's a decent floor general, imo.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can Pop not back up Dirk?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Can Pop not back up Dirk?


I would absolutely looooove that scenario; but you know this team's fascination with white* jump shooters. :biggrin: 

* No form of racist comments was intended by this poster, whether real or imagined, even if he knows that athletic black men can usually play basketball better than slow white men. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I would absolutely looooove that scenario; but you know this team's fascination with white* jump shooters. :biggrin:


Good point, hence Fazekas.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Good point, hence Fazekas.


Blah, I really don't like this kid. I'd much rather Pop develop and backup our German.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Blah, I really don't like this kid. I'd much rather Pop develop and backup our German.


I agree. I think I'll boo any white player that shows up on the court.* * *

* No form of racist comments was intended by this poster, whether real or imagined, even if he knows that athletic black men can usually play basketball better than slow white men.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You and bray should just put that affidavit in your signature, just to make sure you always covered.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> You and bray should just put that affidavit in your signature, just to make sure you always covered.


Where is your sig? Going for the "clean" look?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, sporting the slicked back professional look. 
Hoping it will attract some ladies........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> * No form of racist comments was intended by this poster, whether real or imagined, even if he knows that athletic black men can usually play basketball better than slow white men.


If you put that in your sig, make sure to give me props. :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> If you put that in your sig, make sure to give me props. :clap2:


lol... bray at it AGAIN!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol... bray at it AGAIN!


That's whore with a capital "W". :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> The Charlotte Bobcats and free-agent forward Gerald Wallace have agreed to a contract, the Observer has learned. A source close to the negotiations said Wallace will sign a six-year deal worth $57 million. The sixth year of the contract will be Wallace's option. He also can earn bonuses worth as much as $2 million each season.


http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

How reliable is that? :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm
> 
> How reliable is that? :whoknows:


Sounds a bit low for him :whoknows:

At least for today's standards, I think that would be about right, but after Lewis horrendous contract I'm not sure how anything else can be overpaying this summer.


----------

